# Another Craftsman Weedeater Model# 358.791050



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

The weedeater would start, then I hit the throttle and it would die. So I took the carburetor apart and soaked it Chem-dip carburetor cleaner. I assembled the carburetor and now it wont start. I took the carburetor apart and reassembled and made sure everything was tight and it still wont start. Should i replace the diaphragm and gaskets or do you think its something else?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you getting fuel flowing through the lines when pressing the primer and were they put back on correctly? Was the gasket between the carb and cylinder put on in the correct orientation? Were the gaskets for the fuel pump and diaphragm installed on the correct side? Did the diaphragm feel soft to the touch or stiff? Is the notch on the metering lever engaging the needle valve?You had spark before disassembly,do you still have spark and a good plug?Sorry for all the questions,if it ran before cleaning,it should run after cleaning unless something is out of place.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

As *umc* already mentioned. I suggest replacing the diaphragms/gaskets. I never soak the 2-cycle carbs. Only spray all the holes with carb cleaner/compressed air.


----------



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuel is flowing through the lines whenever i press the primer bulb and im pretty sure they were put back on correctly. The fuel line that is attached closest to the bulb (top of carburetor) is a discharge line? How do you know if they are incorrectly installed? Diaphragm is soft and the notch is engaging metering lever. Whenever i cleaned it i didn't remove the metering lever and needle valve and I didn't check the spark because it was running the day before but I will do that tonight. I am seeing some air in the discharge fuel line out of the carburetor. Could that be my problem? Thanks for reply so quickly.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The top line is the return,so they are on correctly.Pushing the primer and seeing small air bubbles in the return line is normal.You said you didn't remove the needle when you cleaned the carb.Did you remove the (L) and (H) adjusting screws before cleaning?


----------



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

No. They are the star shaped type of screws that requires a special tool to adjust. I'm gonna try starting it today and remove the spark plug to see if its getting fuel. I was reading in the Zama Tech Guide that you shouldn't soak these carburetors in a Chem-dip type of cleaner. I wonder if that did something to the carburetor.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

There is a check valve in the carb that could be damaged by using the chem dip.If you didn't remove the needle or adjusting screws when cleaning the carb,then you really just washed off the dirt and moved it to other places in the carb.Since you don't have the tool for removing the splined screws,here is a picture of what Geogrubb (Thank you) said could be used.He recommended cutting a slot into the screw heads after removal for adjustment later with a screw driver.


----------



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you. I will give that a try. That tool is genius. I see those star adjusting screws alot.


----------



## reaglebeagle (Apr 21, 2010)

I tore the carburetor apart again and removed the needle and the adjusting screws and sprayed it with a carburetor cleaner. Put it all back together and it is running great. I wanted thank you for all the great tips.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Congratulations,glad you were persistent enough to continue the repair and keep one more piece of throw away equipment out of a landfill,and a few dollars in your wallet.Good Job.:thumbsup:


----------

